# How will future Jet figher may look like?



## DesiGuy

i think in the future wars, Jet fighter will play crucial role. There are advance jets being built by countries. 


So is it possible to build Jet fighter that can be completely invisible from naked eye or from any Radar at all? 


Any chances that Future Fighter Jet can go straight outside of earth into space and come back?


----------



## Avatar

DesiGuy said:


> i think in the future wars, Jet fighter will play crucial role. There are advance jets being built by countries.
> 
> 
> So is it possible to build Jet fighter that can be completely invisible from naked eye or from any Radar at all?
> 
> 
> Any chances that Future Fighter Jet can go straight outside of earth into space and come back?



Maybe you should try Yahoo answers.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## indian_warrior

Like nuclear powered submarine. I see nuclear powered sleath Jets. They can stay in space or atomospear for days and strike anytime.


----------



## SekrutYakhni

indian_warrior said:


> Like nuclear powered submarine. I see nuclear powered sleath Jets. They can stay in space or atomospear *for days* and strike anytime.



So, the stealth planes will also need a bathroom.


----------



## T-Faz

Americas (the west) future toy



or this


----------



## Hyde

saad445566 said:


> So, the stealth planes will also need a bathroom.



don't worry the pilots will wear pampers.............


----------



## syntax_error

Sorry for taking this off track but ...

This baby already has a loo 

"The Su-34's most distinctive feature is the unusually large flight deck. Much of the design work went into crew comfort. The two crew members sit side by side in a large cabin, with the pilot-commander to the left and navigator/operator of weapons to the right in jettisonable NPP Zvezda K-36dm seats. An advantage of the side by side cockpit is that duplicate instruments are not required for each pilot. As long missions require comfort, it has pressurization that it allows to operate up to 10,000 metres (32,800 ft) without oxygen masks, which are available for emergencies and combat situations.The crew members have room to stand and move about the cabin during long missions.The space between the seats allows that they can lie down in the corridor, if necessary. *A small toilet and a galley are located behind the crew seats*"

Link : http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sukhoi_Su-34

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SekrutYakhni

Zaki said:


> don't worry the pilots will wear pampers.............



Some air freshener as well.


----------



## SekrutYakhni

*Now just see the future Chinese Aircraft Carrier and see two planes on bottom left..*





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mauryan

DesiGuy said:


> i think in the future wars, Jet fighter will play crucial role. There are advance jets being built by countries.
> 
> 
> *So is it possible to build Jet fighter that can be completely invisible from naked eye or from any Radar at all*?
> 
> 
> *Any chances that Future Fighter Jet can go straight outside of earth into space and come back?*


 
Though there were numerous instances when fictional characters or toys(aka mil toys) got life,I can neither rule out nor attest a possibility of such aerospace fighters.

To say that we will never realise those sci-fi type fighters ,will be utterly naive to the tech world,while siding with those ideas will look utter optimistic.

But I myself rather be an optimist than being a naive or some other ***hole.

Its a fact that the americans and russians proved the aerospace flights all these years but with different appraoches and systems.If one looks at purely a aerospace fighter with certain attacking capabilities and anytime orbit shifting and returning and re-entering space,they should have to go with an SSTO design.

My opinion of such SSTO should carry conventional turbojet(with high thrust capable of pulling supersonics and high supersonics) and a scramjet.This design might make my SSTO achieve conventional take-off,orbitting and re-entry,landing with less fuss.

But I might also prefer orbital re-fuelling just like air-air re-fuelling in atmosphere.But I would say, we need to work of fuel here.LH2 is the not option for numerous entry/re-entries and being an attack fighter.

For that fighter stealth,I might go in satisfying my customers with high visible stealth whereas I cant guarantee them I can make my fighter invisble to thier enemys radars forever.

For visible stealth,we are mostly dealing with those naked eyes and electro-opticals.With technological advancements in visible stealths,there is no counter from a humans naked eye side.

But OTOH, a radar stealth is a different ball game. It counts the technology advancements from both sides.Hence a person who brings in the most advanced active/passive stealths to the field and maintians that leverage against its opponents may have the ball rolling in his court.


----------



## xMustiiej70

Future aiircraft?
That wont exist.
Since us has secret operations in Space.
We will be fighting with robots on moon.


----------



## applesauce

robot planes with manual override available via satellite link, using advanced scram-jet engines for near space operations at mach 5+, otherwise can loiter in super low orbit for months using small rocket engines to stay in orbit, due to this the largest signature will be the heat signature, other wise radar signature will be 1/4 raptors and will have primitive visual camouflage in the other layer which is able to change its colors to match the surrounding


----------



## jagjitnatt

DesiGuy said:


> i think in the future wars, Jet fighter will play crucial role. There are advance jets being built by countries.
> 
> 
> So is it possible to build Jet fighter that can be completely invisible from naked eye or from any Radar at all?
> 
> 
> Any chances that Future Fighter Jet can go straight outside of earth into space and come back?



When I visualize a future jet fighter, I don't see huge fighters, big engines, pilots, or even mach 2 speeds.

Future will see miniature flying objects ranging from the size of an insect to that of a small fighter. They would use advanced methods of propulsion and would be invisible to radar.

Invisibility is not fiction anymore and within 50-60 years we will see it materializing. 

Bigger planes would only be used for space wars, which would be huge and would carry almost a city, with its battle group like a carrier. Protecting itself with plasma weapons and laser guns.

Wars in future will not be fought by killing people but by crippling the nation economically, diplomatically, politically, and crushing the infra of the country. Hackers would destroy the bank account databases, web servers, all the IT infra, special agents would target the top people in the country who have an influence.

Miniature robots would do the surveillance job. A sting by a robo insect would be enough to kill 100 people. We just won't see the blood spilling in these wars.


----------



## DesiGuy

xMustiiej70 said:


> Future aiircraft?
> That wont exist.
> Since us has secret operations in Space.
> *We will be fighting with robots on moon.*






I would defiantly prefer that than killing humans on earth by humans.


----------



## DesiGuy

we may have f22, su-60 mki, or f35. 

But i think they all suck. 

They need so much space to land and fly. The good jet fighter , i would consider is that can fly from one space without having it run on ground first.


This is called Puddle jumper and is used in science fiction. Al thought i am not saying, it should be as advance as this thing, but you this thing can fly and land in one small place. 







Here is the video from my FAVORITE Show of "puddle jumper".


----------



## DesiGuy

Miniature robots would do the surveillance job. A sting by a robo insect would be enough to kill 100 people. We just won't see the blood spilling in these wars.[/QUOTE]



Don't you think it's much tougher to build a intelligence robotics that can make hard decisions than building advance ship capable of flying into both space and earth?


----------



## satishkumarcsc

Might use Ion propulsion or Mercury Vortex for cruising.


----------



## SekrutYakhni

I don't know about the looks but I will tell you the features..

Extremely stealthy.
Can stay in the air for 2 consecutive days.
Can also stop moving in the air.
No fuel required.
Plane will never crash.
Plane will be bullet/missile proof.
etc


----------



## Bushy

saad445566 said:


> I don't know about the looks but I will tell you the features..
> 
> Extremely stealthy.
> Can stay in the air for 2 consecutive days.
> Can also stop moving in the air.
> No fuel required.
> Plane will never crash.
> Plane will be bullet/missile proof.
> etc



Not a bird... Not a jet... It's the Superman!!!


----------



## SekrutYakhni

Bushy said:


> Not a bird... Not a jet... It's the Superman!!!



Yes, SuperDUPERman!!


----------



## mrwarrior006

plane will be stealthy in all means

and by alll means i mean to say it will become invisible to even naked eye

and also it will be solar powered

laser weapons and other gizmos tat we cant even think offff


----------



## Mauryan

aaahhh.... let me put wings to my fantasy r&d stuff about future :

I would say it definitely an aerospace plane with self teleporting capability.This craft is full attack capable and long endurance either in space/atmosphere either manned/unmanned.

But on the contrary by then,the nations will become smaller in size due to the wars in the mean time.Many people go underground or to other planets  like Mars,Jupiter and starts living on other moons.

It would be like a interplanetary travel  with your craft equipped with laser and plasma beam weapons and miniature nukes.

But my population centers will be quipped with EM/plasma shields to prevent any Foreigner invasion/aggression 

I clearly sense that this topic will move beyond those sci-fi things


----------



## TopCat

indian_warrior said:


> Like nuclear powered submarine. I see nuclear powered sleath Jets. They can stay in space or atomospear for days and strike anytime.



Nuclear powered??? How is the Newtons third law going to be applied here specially in the space???


----------



## applesauce

iajdani said:


> Nuclear powered??? How is the Newtons third law going to be applied here specially in the space???



there were test done back in the cold wars days that indicated that a nuclear powered plane is perfectly viable....but if it ever crashes.....


----------



## Vassnti

Even in the future the best thing in the air will be a viper


----------



## Bhushan

*New Air Force Fighters and Updated Old Air Force Fighters Testing Proven Aerodynamics and Stealth Characteristics *








*The Dassault Aviation Aéronef Validation Expérimentale (AVE) UAV made its first flight in July 2000.
(Source: Dassault Aviation) *








*The Future Offensive Aircraft (FOA), a project founded on the assumpion that the UK would need to replace its fleet of Tornado GR.4 interdictor strike aircraft early in the 21st century.
(Source: BAe) *








*The US Air Force has been testing the X-29 for two decades now, this very unusual looking aircraft has a pair of forward sweapt wings (FSW). The Switchblade design seems to be based on the X-29, with the added capability to change the position of the wing.

These wings gave the aircraft amazing maneuverability, no other aircraft can make tighter turns than the X-29. The X-29 was tested from 1984 to 1992 in a joint NASA, DARPA (Defense Advanced Research Projects Agency) and U.S. Air Force Program, and made a total of 374 combined flights.

Reverse airflow-forward-swept wing vs aft swept wing. On the forward-swept wing, ailerons remained unstalled at high angles of attack because the air over the forward swept wing tended to flow inward toward the root of the wing rather than outward toward the wing tip as on an aft-swept wing. This provided better airflow over the ailerons and prevented stalling (loss of lift) at high angles of attack.

DARPA and NASA have invested millions of dollars on the program, yet not a single official US fighter aircraft uses the FSW design...but in the black world there is one: The Switchblade!*








*US-German X-31 VECTOR extremely short take-off and landing/tailless
aircraft is a program that EADS plans to exploit.
(Source: Rockwell) *








*This is a top secret hypersonic bomber being studied by multiple countries
*








*X-36 Tailless Fighter Agility Research Aircraft
Project Summary
The NASA/Boeing X-36 Tailless Fighter Agility Research Aircraft successfully completed a 31-flight research program at NASA Dryden Flight Research Center, Edwards, Calif., in November 1997. The X-36 project team developed and demonstrated the tailless fighter design using advanced technologies to improve the maneuverability and survivability of possible future fighter aircraft. The X-36 program met or exceeded all project goals.*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bhushan

*Mitsubishi F-3 (Japanese)*


----------



## Bhushan

*Boeing to leapfrog F-35 with 6th generation fighter?*



But i think its a fake picture.


----------



## Bhushan

.......but just found it to posting here.


----------



## Bhushan

*Boeing Fighters of the Future Debut at Farnborough Air Show*


----------



## Bhushan

---------- Post added at 05:10 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:10 PM ----------


----------



## Bushy

Bhushan said:


> *Boeing to leapfrog F-35 with 6th generation fighter?*
> 
> 
> 
> But i think its a fake picture.



F/A-37 Talon

Stealth (film) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Fictional military aircraft - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------

